# October Vacation



## Green Mountains (Aug 3, 2010)

The photo below is a google map of a portion of Seneca Lake NY. 

The Pink Push Pins are a few vineyards along the west coast. 

The PURPLE push pin is where Laura and I are will be vacationing for a week in October. 

Lakefront. Hot tub. 100 Feet of lake frontage.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

oohwee, darren, i'm so jealous. sounds like you'll be having a great time! hubby and i went to gatlinburg in june for anniversary. it was great! we hadn't been in a long time and was the first time there just us (wink)...
i've been to PA once, but never been to NY. looks like you'll be right in a hotspot of wineries. my coworking friend will be visiting upstate NY bunches come fall. her daughter got a teaching job at a university, so i'll have her bring me home lots of NY wine...have fun!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont think the map is working, I tried to.....Just kidding! Looks like a nice relaxing place to chill out!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking about taking a vacation in NY also in October, not far from Lake Champlain. I have reservations at a small vineyard and winery with accomodations at the owner's house for the whole month. I am lined up for helping with harvest, the crush and then give a whirl at the winemaking! How can you beat that?


----------



## rodo (Aug 3, 2010)

If you have not checked our map in a while take a look. I spent some time over the weekend listing New Yorks wineries, all 281 of them.


----------



## deboard (Aug 3, 2010)

That's great, looks like a good time!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice......Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 3, 2010)

Two months away, but we're looking forward to it. Pet friendly too so the dog (the one in my avatar) Tyson will enjoy a little R and R as well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2010)

rodo said:


> If you have not checked our map in a while take a look. I spent some time over the weekend listing New Yorks wineries, all 281 of them.



HUH..does your son know that? So you worked that hard knocking PA out of first place! Really Rod thats great! They need something to brag about in NY. I hope some more people step up to the plate. I spent two days trying to get most of PA's on the map.


----------



## rodo (Aug 3, 2010)

> HUH..does your son know that? So you worked that hard knocking PA out of first place! Really Rod thats great! They need something to brag about in NY. I hope some more people step up to the plate. I spent two days trying to get most of PA's on the map.


 
Yep he knows. We can't do anything about how many wineries they have (and after all that entering THEY HAVE TOO MANY) BUT it's the RED markers that count and we top em all there


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2010)

rodo said:


> Yep he knows. We can't do anything about how many wineries they have (and after all that entering THEY HAVE TOO MANY) BUT it's the RED markers that count and we top em all there



LOL, YUP


----------

